# 1:24 Diecast-vehicles?



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Does any body know of a source of 1:24 die-cast cars and/or trucks? I would really prefer 1920-1930s vintage, but at this time just a good source would also be nice. I have been to E-bay, but would really like to deal more with a store than an auction. 

Bill


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.motormint.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=204


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

Bill,you might try looking at your local hardware stores. Another thing try putting Spec Cast, Liberty or Ertl in the old computer and see what comes up? Also Crown premiums is another good one to check on. 
Fred/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.diecastdirect.com/Default.asp?c=True 

http://www.3000toys.com/


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

When I am in Wally Mart I always make a pass through the die cast car aisle. A couple of years back I picked up about twenty 1:24 scale cars and trucks after Christmas for $5 each. They ranged in vintage from 1930 to 1950. 










My best find was a Signature Series fire truck made by Yat Ming. It was on the top shelf, away from grubby little paws, about a month before Christmas.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Our yucky Walmart does not carry those anymore, or plastic models, or model supplies. Jerry


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, I like 3000toys.com and I get great service.


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. I have checked them out and found several possibilities. 

Bill


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I don,t know if you go to flea markets but we have found a lot of 1/24 1/32 1/25 die cast cars and trucks. The price ranged from $5.00 to $10.00 plus no shipping or tax. Find some large flea markets not the indoor type you dont get deals at those the ones that are out doors and done be afraid to haggle you will be surprised at what you will find. Good luck hunting.


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Our local Walmarts, Kmarts, and ToysRus all have full aisles for diecast cars. However, its difficult to find models prior to the 60's, and most are in the sports car category. Most are at full retail this time of year, but you may see some clearance sales in August. As Paul Norton mentioned, the best time is after Christmas at Walmart. Cars will be as low as $3 to $5. I let my five year old play with them first. Once they are off the favorite list, or broken, they go outside. 

If you need 18 wheelers, ToysRus carries a full line that also includes flat beds and tankers. They list for $15. 

You can find plenty of older period vehicles, but you will probably have to buy them online. 

Paul


----------

